# Saugeye on fly!



## Tyboz (Sep 10, 2017)

Went out this morning for 2 hours and had a blast! Caught two 19" saugeye and a crappie! Nothing like beautiful fall morning fishing!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice! That hole will hold all a wide variety of fish.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice eating.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice and had to be fun. Will be really enjoyable when you release them into the pan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations on the beautiful fish! Deep clouser? Meatwhistle?


----------



## Tyboz (Sep 10, 2017)

Just a wooly bugger!


----------

